# Audi Covers New Ground With Q7 Luxury SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the first time in its history, Audi is about to stamp its mark on the large Sport Utility Vehicle segment with the new Q7, an all new seven-seat all-terrain luxury car that will open for UK order in the spring of 2006.
September's Frankfurt Motor Show will be the location for the world public debut of this new departure for Audi, which combines the sophistication and technological input of the brand's acclaimed A8 flagship saloon with fully-fledged off-road capability delivered by a development of the famous Audi quattro four-wheel-drive system.
* Full Story *


----------

